# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Mueller povlači s tržišta dječju kašicu

## bebelina

http://www.057info.hr/vijesti/2012-0...-djecju-kasicu




> Temeljem zaprimljene obavijesti iz sustava žurnog uzbunjivanja Republike Hrvatske RASFF, a prema čl. 21. Zakona o hrani (NN 46/07), obavješatavamo potrošače da se dječja hrana brenda (kršitelj koda), proizvođača (kršitelj koda) GmbH & Co. KG, Friedrichsdorf, Njemačka, povlači s tržišta Republike Hrvatske zbog toga što proizvod unatoč deklaraciji proizvođača sadrži gluten i pšenicu, zbog čega isti nije prikladan za djecu sa celijakijom i alergijom na pšenicu.
> 
> Povlačenje se odnosi na sljedeći proizvod:
> 
> (kršitelj koda) prerađena hrana na bazi žitarica od navršenog 4. mjeseca / večernja mliječna kašica s prijelaznim mlijekom, žitaricama i bananom 250 g
> (originalni naziv: (kršitelj koda) Milubrei Abendbrei Getreide Banane - nach dem 4. Monat 250 g) 
> EAN-kod: 4008976071433 / MAN: 945104/9 
> Rok trajanja: 16.11.2013.
> Broj : 87623
> ...

----------

